# Tesco Vouchers How Easy Was That



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Just booked my next crossing using the Tesco deals thing. 

Priced up using Eurotunnel's website.

Ordered required deals tokens online by surrendering £47.50 of Clubcard vouchers. 

Deals tokens arrived yesterday.

Phoned Eurotunnel, confirmed price and made reservation.

Sent of Deal Tokens by special delivery (another £4.60). 

Confirmation recieved

Job done.

How easy was that... lemon squeezee thats how!.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent review, I always manage to make it sound such hard work. 

Done 15 crossings now, not paid a penny for one of them. 

Love it  

Mandy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How does the process work if you have a dog. Do they allow you to pay separately?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

The Tesco coupons will allow you to pay for the crossing. Ancilliary items such as insurance or pets must be paid for by cheque or credit/debit card.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russell

peedee


----------

